# Beverley Rally, Spring 2005 - anyone interested?



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I know, glutton for punishment :roll: but if there is the interest I'll organise a spring rally at Beverley along the lines of the one we had in September, which I am assured went down O.K.

Click here for last year's thread

.........and here for the photo's

Ideas/suggestions/dates?????


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stick an entry in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

9/10 April? Start of Uni term so I have to be in Sheffield 

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, just testing the water first, if it's a go'er I'll make the necessary posts.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear wrong timing again. We will be in Hull in 14 days time aprox. Dont think we will be that way again until September time. Never mind


Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer, What goes round, comes round, you never know it may be on for September again.

Ian


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Would love to attend another meet at Beverley - what about the beginning of April? The free and easy style of the September meet was fine.

Have I to bring a 'doughnut'??? :lol: :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joyce, looking for a similar laid back weekend as September, April's good with me, doughnut's are still optional but I'm sure they'll not go amiss.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

If we can be of any help just say.

We live in Beverley

Keith n Debs


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith & Debs, Thanks for the offer, last year's September meet was a very low key weekend at the Willow Lane site off Long Lane, a personal favoutite of our's, no agenda just nicely placed for a nip into Beverley.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

If we're around (may be away for a couple of week in April), we are interested - last one was a pleasant weekend.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Ian but we can't make it.
We will be in France.

It's a nice spot and so close to Beverley.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

April out for me which is a shame as I would like to go back to visit old haunts of my misspent youth  Leaning to sail every weekend in April though so MH is on the back burner then :wink:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry we are away from Beg April to end June

Would love to support a Northern rally

Dont go away July - Aug prior appointments (mid week)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

sounds like a great idea, how about inviting us wanabees (from Hull) and any others to meet up for the day, would be nice to put faces to you all, and to get advice


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Suel, Can't see any reason why not, would be a good time to get a real feel for it. Last year we had a little chinwag over a few glasses of wine Saturday night, you'd get a lot of answers there if you get in before the drink kicks in :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

Hey i've been to meets before, you get the best answers AFTER the wine kicks in. :lol:


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

what dates are being suggested? We could be heading to Scarborough for work in the spring - may be able to fit it round a weekend away?


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

deal me in after the end of march. only possible clash for me is we have the builders descending on us in spring but no date yet.

if beverley races are on that would be a bonus


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley Rally*

Hi Ian

If my mate Sealady is going we may just pop along depending what the date is, weekend before Peterborough Show would be great can tootly down slowly from Beverley. Will bring the bikes this time :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

The dates we have available are the weekend of 16th-17th April or 23rd-24th April

The other weekends in April have already gone so the sooner we can agree a weekend the better.

As before we need about 10 vans to make it possible.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

sealady said:


> Would love to attend another meet at Beverley - what about the beginning of April? The free and easy style of the September meet was fine.
> 
> Have I to bring a 'doughnut'??? :lol: :roll:


Hi

We travel home from Skirlaugh where OH's sister lives on 31st March. We use their driveway ovenight. Although we wont be able to stop more than the Friday night it would be lovely to say hello. This rallty is only a few miles as the crow flies from Georges sister.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer, There's no compulsion to stay both nights, so hopefully see you there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley Rally*

16th & 17th April brilliant Ian

23rd 24th April is Peterborough Show weekend so probally not a good idea as a lot go to that.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Can I suggest the weekend 16th 17th April, arriving Friday 15th - any takers?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

16th 17th april sounds good to me too, gives me time to bok it off. will cause a stir asking for 2 weekends off in one month :!: Have a christening earlier on.  
will visit to meet up with you all not sure how the wagon r (not converted0 will fit in :?


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

sorry, can't make the 2 weekends in April - family do (christening) and hoping to go to peterboro.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

O.K. Weekends in April are going fast so I've booked it now.

Click here for more details

Or here to add your name to the list


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi ian

we will be there. the builders will be told to start after that weekend.

mike, angie & smudge


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

we'll be there as day visitors,sue n john :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Well done - get the priorities right :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi bsb2000,

Have added my name to the list.  
Hope to meet you all there. 8) 

George


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome on board George.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi bsb2000,


would love to join you but it all depends on when I have to go into hospital for a knee replacement due sometime in April.


Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, once we achieve the minimum 10 vans there should be no problem in you making a last minute decision - hope to see you there.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Can people who are only dreaming of getting a motorhome, turn up one of the days & met you all. ccasion5: 
Could mean you risking getting asked lots of questions. :blah5: 
You'll soon know me ... I'll be the only tiny white sportscar on the field! :lol:


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Just added my name to the list of attendees Ian.  

That equals another two vans with Jacquie and John.

It appears to be looking good for the chosen weekend.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Drummer, can't see a problem with that, last year we had a bit of a chinwag Saturday evening - see you there.

Hi Joyce, glad to see you could make it.


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

*Beverly*

1st or last week in April would suit us, otherwise work commitments.
This would be our first rally. and also the first time we would be putting up our new awning. 
Last time I put up an awning was on a trailer tent, after struggling for a couple of hours this 12 year old came over and help me put it up in ten mins.
If dates ok looking forward to seeing you all.
Pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Pete, have had to go with 16th - 17th, that's all that was left for April.
If we did it any later it would clash with the Peterborough show and other people's summer arrangemants.

Another time maybe?


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

*Beverly Rally*

If I can get the Monday after off will get there. Bit of a drive from Moray but worth it to put faces to names.
pete


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Meet Up*

Hi to all

Sailing from Shetland on 04-April-05  , ( weather permitted  )

Sailing from Dover on 09-April-05  , but this date can be delay'd for a week or so 

Do you have a date yet? if so "We may have a date :wink: "

If in Early April, you can book me into the local "Aire :lol: "

Cowly..........


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Slow mail*

Hi to all

My posting typed yesterday, but only just sent, I may-be at the meet, will have to make more travel enquiry in next few days :roll:

Cowly


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

Great to see other wanabees will be day attenders, decision time now do we come in the wagon r or on the pan? :roll:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi suel

excuse the ignorance of a southerner but is that a northern expression or pastime - 'on the pan' :?: :wink:  :lol: 

my mind is boggling 8O


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Suel, .......Now......I've done most biking religions, but to bring a 'Pan' to do a 2 minute trip into Beverley is an overkill, I know there's the ride in but trust me it's worth bringing the van :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

only thing is we are wanabees, so the'van' is a little suzuki wagon r, not even converted. Won't even consider the vw golf :!: Off to nec monday for a bit of research and to show john how few are on vw base vehicles.
suel


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley meet*

sorry smifee,  to think, it's usually me who sees that side of things, have also been discussing the pros and cons of touring including a pan (european honda), mind you the mind boggles at that as well. Have been known to be taken short, well i'm only 5", but have not had to travel literally on the pan------------yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry we can't make it that weekend. Daughter's 15th birthday on 17th & she's already decided where we're going that weekend.

Perhaps we'll be able to make September if you can do one then again, we had a good time last year.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

If there is a Beverley Rally in September and the rally dates are available before we make our travel arrangements to Lincolnshire for annual habitation service & any warranty work we will arrange to be at the rally. We will need to book our servicing in about 6 weeks before the week we want to go as they are getting much busier these days.

We realy would love to attend & meet all you lovely folk 


Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Caz, maybe September.

Homer, assuming the rally's always meet minimum occupancy (Otherwise I'm out of pocket, as I have to pay for at least ten pitches) I can't see any reason for them not to continue and there should always be at least 6-8 weeks notice.


----------



## 92870 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Ian & Jacqui
Jules and I signed up today so we'll be there Friday and Saturday night. Really looking forward to it as we had hoped to go to the one Helen organised last year but I was invaded by family.
It'll be really nice to put faces to text and exchange thoughts and experiences. Although I have to say as relative newies we might not have much of value to offer technically - I've still got to work out why the light on my fridge didn't come on last weekend. Also we've never been far away from hard standing or electric hook-up so - see what I mean - we're a bit soft really!!
Jude


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jude, glad you can make, don't worry about the 'Newbie' thing we're all learning all the time :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Shirley & I hope to be there, just spent about an hour trying to put my name on the list, didn't realise it was added automatically to the list by clicking on "I want to attend"
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ian n jacqui........and everyone else

put name on list ages ago but forgot to let you know i was coming,

looking forward to it

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Sid & Paul.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Beverley's Party*

Hi To All

Only 13 going to Beverley's Party


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Bit stuck here at the moment waiting for a delivery date. Currently around 8th April but these things can change. Will let you know when we know lol.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jana, hope your new baby arrives in time :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have just put our names down


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Dodger


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley rally*

just got my rota, for the weekend, sod's law, only day i'm working is the saturday!    
do a long day so not home till 20.30.
off to work tonight, so will see if someone will swap shifts so we can come to meet you all :lol: 
sue n john


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

O.K. own up,  who's the mystery person that's been added to the list?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Don't know about the mystery person but the wife signed up 'chrissie' & when I was checking I also signed up 'KonTiki'  but I don't know how to delete one as we are both coming in the one camper :roll: :?: so if someone could delete one of us from the list.

We had waited until today to sign up as the van was due for it's MOT today  but to my amazement it passed :lol: :lol: the only fault was a headlamp bulb which was easily sorted.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kontiki, I don't think I have the power :dmage: for that part of the site, never mind just leave it for now (I figured you might be the same from your details).


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian have you got room for two more as i may be able to come along with another motorhome buddy.


Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, No problem, plenty of room. Just stick your name on the list.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

How's the site looking Ian? are we on the same field as last time, it could be wet with all the rain over the last few days, especially if the grass is as long as last time we rallied there,...I'm sure he has a tractor though!  

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, Everything looks like it's going to plan. We are in the same field as before, as you said it may well be wet under foot/wheel - but the nice man has got a tractor. It may be prudent to bring something for the van wheels to stand on over the weekend if we get more rain before then :roll: 

We all need to get on hands and knees and pray for some good dry weather    

Ian

................. In your neck of the woods this weekend, @ the showground


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ian you have a PM

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, It must be an invisible one then :wink: 

Give it another push.

Ian


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Beverley*

Hi to all

Sorry folks, I will not see you all at beverley,

I will explain another time,

Hope to sail in a week or two, the MH is loaded and ready to go,

Will be off line for a while, but will post and let all know when I'm sailing

Good luck to all, and have a good time at beverley.

Colin R...........


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

For those of you coming to Beverley, don't let the weather put you off, we are on site now having just watched the sun set on a lovely evening, if we have rain over the weekend there is a tractor on site to aid our recovery to tarmac  

Tomorrow we need to leave site to view the new van so please don't arrive before 14.00.

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi ian & jacqui

we are all packed and ready to set off at 0800 on friday morning, it will take us about 6 hours to get there plus a couple of stops on the way

keep us a dry spot

see you friday afternoon

paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We will be there mid morning Sat Ian, leave some of the market bargains for us! :lol: Looking forward...

M&D


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All 

Will pop in to meet you all sometime late saturday afternoon / evening..
it will be nice to put faces to names.

hope the weather holds.  

Keith n Debs


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Change of plans,..we're coming this afternoon!  

M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Have a great weekend you lot, hope the weather stays clear for you.

Dave and Mandy, just noticed that you have passed the 1,000 post mark, well done, always posts of interest and information, not forgetting humour of course.

Thanks Dave and Mandy for all the effort and commitment, members like you are really appreciated.

MHS....Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely right MHS :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

M&D, Yes I know you've just left our van :wink: :wink: :wink: 

MHS, Thanks, but we could do with some sun about now.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley rally*

Hi all looking forward to meeting you at beverley    
we will be visiting saturday evening.
am sure the number of motorhomes i saw whilst in beverley shopping must have something to do with the rally. usually only see a couple counted 7 just between kingswood hull and morrisons beverley 8) 
sue n john


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Just got back after visiting the rally at Beverly.

It was great to put some faces to names and have a chat.

I finally meet up with Ian & Jacqui, 

Also thanks to Dave & Mandy for their hospitality, also met Jabber, Norman and other folks whos names escape me.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

It was a bit of a trek to get there but managed to get to the rally at BEVERLEY and it was great to put a few faces to the names.... Don & Madge, Dave (of mandy and dave) Ian & Jaqui and others whose names escape me at the moment ???? well it was nearly 4 hours ago  

Thanks to all for thier hospitality and thanks to Jaqui for the lovely coffee
sorry i couldnt stay for long maybe if your all back in september we could meet again ..... unless we are on our travels by then..

Take Care and safe journey home to all of you...

Keith n Debs


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*beverley rally*

Hi all, was great meeting you all, and putting names to faces.  
Thanks, for putting john's mind at rest over wild camping, for the encouragement and the advice. He really is as keen as i am now. 
sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley rally*

Apologies to Ian and Jacqui we couldnt make it up to Bevereley as we were summumed to Worcestershire which unfortunatley is in the opposite direction. 
Still it wasnt a wasted weekend have found a nice little country pub with a nice big flat camping field can accomodate about 45 vans has water and toilet emptying facs.Children allowed in the pub and dogs allowed in the field. Friday night entertainment also sing a long on Saturday nights. Landlord will also let you over night here, handy for the M5 about 7 miles from junction 4.
Watch this space for another MHF Rally in the Midlands area. :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A big thank-you to Ian & Jaqui for organising another meet at Beverley, both Mandy, myself and the girls thoroughly enjoyed ourselves once again, it was great to see familiar faces and to meet new ones, especially Sat evening! :lol: 

Hope all goes well with the new Adria next weekend, looking forward to the next Beverley meet (September) no doubt we will be in touch before then!

Thanks for the weekend...M&D


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Jacqui & I would like to thank everybody that came to the Beverley Rally, great to add more faces to names.

Friday afternoon and evening saw a steady stream of vans arriving amidst differing volumes of rain, spurred on by the promise of a tractor we managed to get everyone in and setttled. A special thanks to 'RedOne' & 'Scottie' who travelled all the way down from Fife to make the venue.

Saturday morning arrived along with a cease in the rain (Which with hindsight didn't return) Most walked into Beverley for the market and a sample of the local ales, whilst Jude & Jules went to Flamborough in search of a man with a crabs!!.

When we arrived back at the site we found Don & Madge (Ephesus) had dropped in, great to finally meet them as we 'know' them from another site I run as well as here on MHF. We were soon joined by Keith (keith&Debs) who is going to sell up and 'hit the road' (Much to the envy of us still toiling for a living). At around this point it was planned to have a break before the evening, with a bite to eat and possibly the inclusion of 40 winks - needless to say this didn't happen (Don't all sigh at once, after last year we thought this might happen so we took the precautionary steps of having lunch in the pub!!).

The evening was a bit on the cool side....... O.k. it was cold, evening dresses and dinner suits were hidden by an assortment of donkey jackets & Parka's and the laughter began. Mandy (Mandy&Dave) managed to exhibit excellent female driving skills (Oh, I'll go straight to Hell for that one) by parking her chair right outside our habitation door - she paid for it throughout the evening ;-)

Sue and John (suel) arrived and managed to get some answers out of us before the alcohol kicked in. Jude & Jules returned from their trip to Flamborough and, after enjoying the dressed crab and a bottle of Champagne came to sit with us, not before Jude gave a very nice display of firewalking amongst the Mosquito candles  (I thought the idea was to miss them all!!) Jude wasn't the only person attracted to the candles as Dave (Mandy&Dave) managed to burn a hole in his trousers, but he did explain though, it was because "You moved them when I went to the toilet" - yea right 

As the frostbite set in we crawled back to our relevent 'shells' and awoke on Sunday like freshly born butterfly's  the morning started very hazy but soon burnt off to reveal a wonderfull day, it was nice to see everybody out and about and enjoying it.

The morning/afternoon saw a steady stream of vans departing the field, most making the journey home, one or two lucky one's bimbling on to 'who know's where'.

Andy & Rosie (Jabba) stayed on to enjoy the sun with us, we had lunch then at 4pm the weather changed to decisively chilly, when we packed up, closed the gate and trundled off home.

Thankyou everyone for a great weekend.

Ian & Jacqui

PS. Dave, ignore 'er indoors, the hat looks great ;-) (What would women know about fashion anyway).

PPS. After being asked several times for a return visit, we'll look into another for September.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to Ian & Jacqui for another great rally at Beverley. It was nice to put some more faces to names will be seing some of you at Peterborough.
Regards
Mary/Richard


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

*good time*

Ian Jacqui

thanx for the great weekend, we had a smashing time dispite the rain all the way down, 
Appologise for not joining the circle of frozen bodies, as i said, by the time we had eaten, slept etc we felt it was a little on the late side to intrude, but that did not stop us having a good weekend and meeting some very nice people along the way

a SPECIAL thanx Dave and friends who pushed us out of the mud (yet again) think we will rename ourselves to "The Swamp Thing" as we only have to look at mud and we are stuck

The journey home was uneventful, the moors were a lovely sight and the A1 was...............the A1........still we got home before 2200, actually 2149

so, mant thanx and look forward to doing it again

Paul ...Doreen

Dave and betty who were our guests concur with all good comments and they enjoyed the venue


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi 
Many thanks to Ian & Jacqui for organising a smashing weekend.
How did you manage the weather? 

Storeman.. I hope your operation goes well, and you can get back on the road as quickly as possible.

Mandy and Dave.. Jack (the jack russel) really enjoyed chasing the ball with your two!

Sunday morning we set off for a walk. When we came back nearly everyone had gone!

Sorry to have missed you, we enjoyed chatting to everyone and hope to see you all again sometime.

George


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

my apologies to all on the rally - we aren't the anti-social gits we appeared

we have been ralliers for the past 7 years and enjoy the social side but shouldn't have gone to beverley. for me it was the first outing with a new van and for angie her first outing with an electric scooter since her accident last year.

i couldn't remember where anything was, what i'd been told when i got the van and spent half my time looking things up in the manual :twisted: 

angie thought we'd were in the arctic circle, wouldn't leave the warmth of the van and thought her scooter would get stuck in the mud.

we ran out of water and i wasn't going to try to get through the muddy entrance to drive to the tap. where's that battery operated pump i bought? - home in the garage. resorted to filling an aquaroll, lifting it onto a set of steps and syphoning the water into the tank :roll: 

us 2 southern softies couldn't believe that you sat out in those temperatures on saturday night. 

sunday started dry & sunny and we decided to make a quick getaway. drove down to newark caravan club site. pitched and walked the dog before the heavens opened. rain running down the inside of the door from the control panel housing :!: 

i immediately went into headless chicken mode and after getting soaked disconnecting the mains lead tried to raise one side of the van so the water would run off the other side. drove right off the blocks  

decided we were too dangerous to be at large and left the site geting home at 0200. 

in the morning we didn't have to put 2 jumpers on and it was dry - bliss. found inadequate seal on the drip rail over the awning light & door. unloaded van garage into house garage and tripped over pump on the floor  serves me right.

when we've got ourselves sorted out we'll see you on another rally. when i don't remember you despite having met at beverley please reintroduce yourselves - i say i was just preoccupied with the van. angie says i'm senile. 

mike & angie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Smifee

Sorry about your mishaps.



> we ran out of water and i wasn't going to try to get through the muddy entrance to drive to the tap. where's that battery operated pump i bought? - home in the garage. resorted to filling an aquaroll, lifting it onto a set of steps and syphoning the water into the tank


I was so preoccupied changing a gas bottle. I didn't stop to offer you the loan of my pump, pipes and extension lead.
If only you had said. I just thought it was some kind of ritual..... 

George


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Smifee, Sorry to hear of your troubles, you've no need to apologise for Saturday evening, it is just an informal get together and we don't want anyone to think they have to attend.

We understand what it's like to be pre-occupied with a new van - Beverley is meant to allow us to meet while still doing our own thing.

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Motorhomer, What goes round, comes round, you never know it may be on for September again.
> 
> Ian


Hello Ian

we are due to be in the Hull area in September so if this is on again for September we would love to come but we need to tie it in with having our van serviced on the same trip North. At the moment the date we are coming up is not fixed so you never know

Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

I'm sure we will be having another in September. I think the early/late season appeals to more as it fits in with their plans at the expense of uncertain weather. The latter doesn't seem to be too much of a problem.

If you know, in the near future, a date for your service PM me and you never know it could influence the date :wink: 

Ian


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

thanks george - i feel a lot better knowing the struggle/ritual was unecessary. 

i forgot to mention another 'ritual'. on saturday evening i wanted to get a bag down from a ledge just forward of the van door. being a shortass i couldn't reach. jumped onto the passenger seat to gain height. forgot the seat swivels freely and fell backwards. came round to find angie had heard a crack as i fell and thought i'd broken my leg.

just wounded pride, again, and pains in the back & legs. i won't be posting photos of the bruises.

ian - i'm not bothered that we didn't sit out in the cold but i am bothered that i didn't meet some those attending and that i didn't talk for long with those that i had been looking forward to meeting. still there will be other chances. we liked the location of the site and will be returning later in the year for beverley races.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Smifee wrote..............



> and will be returning later in the year for beverley races


We'll be at the races Thursday :wink:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi ian - we won the placepot on our visit to beverley. 3 memories - the friendly people on the course. centre of course area had sheep on it just before the meeting - crap everywhere. returning to the van with the winnings (thought it would be about £20 but it was £150) opening the door and throwing 15 tenners into the air.

saw that there was a meeting on thursday and might see if it's on the 
attheraces satellite channel and have a flutter.

good luck with your bets


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian & Jacqui
Thanks for organising such a good rally we may only live down the road but i normally just drive through Beverley and the only time I stop is for a rally.Hopefully I should be ok by September to go on the next one. It was nice to put names to faces.
George sorry to have missed you on Sunday but I am sure well meet up again sometime when I have recouperated after my operation.


Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

When the early morning mist cleared it turned out a nice day.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi mike

if thats all you got to worry about then you aint got any worries!!!!!!!!!

you and angie welcomed me with open arms and made yourselves to be plesent hosts to me

if you were to ask all the members on the MHF site if they had any problems on there first outing then the list would be endless.......even if you ask the experienced ones aswell then i bet they will have stories to tell

it was a pleasure to meet you both even if only for a short time

looking forward to the next time

Paul


----------



## 92870 (May 1, 2005)

Ian & Jacqui
I put my thank you post under general chitchat first thing yesterday morning. What a 'nana! Still can't work my way round this site efficiently. I'm sure you'll have picked it up by now - a big thank you again for organising last weekend. Regards to everyone else - they were lovely.
Jude & Jules


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Beverley Rally*

 Great weekend! Great company! And even some great weather! 8) : What more could u ask for? Thanks for all your hard work Ian n Jacquie :cya: Andy n Rosie in Jabba the Hut!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

If anyone has any pictures from the weekend, don't be shy stick them in the Rally photo section.

I know I wrecked page seven of this thread with a wide picture - but hopefully this will move us on to page eight :wink:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks I & J for organising the Rally, was too cold for us sitting out on Saturday night, we wernt being rude or anything. Went on to Bridlington, got back yesterday


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Homer,
> 
> I'm sure we will be having another in September. I think the early/late season appeals to more as it fits in with their plans at the expense of uncertain weather. The latter doesn't seem to be too much of a problem.
> 
> ...


Hello Ian

We have not arranged our servicing dates yet but will have to do so before too long astere are one or two bits of non urgent warranty work to do & they only do that on a Friday so we would travel up say Wednesday have the servicing done thursday & then the warranty work on the friday coming on to the rally after they have finished. This would be ideal if we can fit it in that way. Hopefully it will all work out ok

Motorhomer.


----------

